# over/under bite



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Didn't want to take over Tracilea's puppy post, but is this really a bad thing?? Butter has a litle bit of an underbite..her lil bottom black lip sticks out a tad, but she's never had any problems. 

Actually to be honest, we (my family and I) love her underbite! 

The only dog I've ever seen with a severe overbite was an acquaintance who had a badly bred Pomeranian and his top teeth were, I kid you not, inches away from his bottom teeth!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

No, I wouldn't say it's a bad thing. It's a fault just like any other fault. As long as the teeth don't show, it's not even noticeable. But it is something that shouldn't be passed down to other generations. (In a perfect world, of course).


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

As long as they're healthy and it doesn't cause them problems then it's nothing to worry about. Like Tracy said it's just a fault that you wouldn't want passed on but otherwise it's no big issue. My adopted Sibe has a minor undershot bite and my adopted Chi has an overshot bite. Nothing wrong with either, they just would not make it in the show ring nor would they be good breeding candidates. But as my family pets, they are perfect!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> As long as they're healthy and it doesn't cause them problems then it's nothing to worry about. Like Tracy said it's just a fault that you wouldn't want passed on but otherwise it's no big issue. My adopted Sibe has a minor undershot bite and my adopted Chi has an overshot bite. Nothing wrong with either, they just would not make it in the show ring nor would they be good breeding candidates. But as my family pets, they are perfect!


Yes, just not for breeding. And, if your pet has _seriously misaligned _teeth,
it can cause health concerns... http://www.dentalvet.com/patients/orthodontics/pet_orthodontics.htm


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Cookie has a really bad overbite. His bottom part is half the size of his top part. So if you look under his mouth you can see the roof of his mouth. It's never bothered me, I think he looks even more cute and special.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Its fine for a pet as long as it is effecting their health or eating but its a fault for a showing/breeding dog/girl. Ive seen many badly bred dogs with under/over shot jaws such as EBT (English Bull Terriers) etc


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Hmm, so I'm wondering which of her parents had one? If one at all! Maybe it was one of her grandparents.


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

you will be surprised to know that there are some big champion chi's out there who are under shot and a high majority of chihuahuas in the ring are under. 
i wouldn't worry about if its not affecting them
xxx


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Lou_lou said:


> you will be surprised to know that there are some big champion chi's out there who are under shot and a high majority of chihuahuas in the ring are under.


Unfortunately this is just one of the reasons I don't put too much stock in "champions". <_<


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

huskyluv said:


> Unfortunately this is just one of the reasons I don't put too much stock in "champions". <_<


I have to say that I agree.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Well, being undershot is not a disqualification in our standard. It's just a fault. Like a roached topline, incorrect ear placement, or bad movement or an east-west front. When judging a group of Chihuahua's, you pick who is best on the day and they get the points. If an undershot Chi has less faults than the others in the ring, then you'd put that one up - despite the fact that it is undershot. 

In the big scheme of things, if you were to breed this undershot dog, you would breed to a dog with a perfect bite that comes from parents with perfect bites in an attempt to pass on good bites to the puppies. However, I'd have to think long and hard before breeding an undershot bite. I think that's one of the hardest things to breed out of a line.

There are no perfect dogs. They all have faults. It's just determining what the judge is willing to forgive and if their virtues outweigh their faults. If the dog is determined to be better than it's competitors under at least 3 different judges with 3 majors (3 points or more), for a total of 15 points then it has earned the title of champion.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Thats what I have been reading as well about bites and showing. I was reading too that it is one of the faults that is over looked more often as long as all the other points are good (perfect form, ear placement etc)


----------

